# A couple from my weekend casts



## Lenny (Apr 12, 2011)

Here are a couple pens featuring blanks that I cast this past weekend.

I had a very hard time getting any kind of decent photo .... I know purple is a very difficult color to capture but I had just as much trouble with the blue/green Elegant Beauty... 

I'm pretty happy with the blanks, although the green/blue one with the metalic bronze got away from me before I could add the bronze and therefore I didn't get a good mix. ... at least in this blank.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Apr 12, 2011)

They're both killer. I like the purple a lot.


----------



## corian king (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice job!!
JIM


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 12, 2011)

That purple is stunning!


----------



## S.A.Mappin (Apr 12, 2011)

I like that purple, it has a very deep, rich color to it.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like the green/orange pen. Does that orange go through to the other side? if so that would be really cool.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 12, 2011)

Lenny, you are beginning to make me jealous with your casts.  It's warming up, here in Indiana and everyone I've done recently has gotten away from me.  Last one had more holes than cheese!:crying:  Those look good!


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 13, 2011)

They both look great Lenny! That purple is out of this world, but I have to admit that I actually prefer the green/gold over it. Btw, you just reminded me that I need to order some more micas tonight! Thanks!


----------



## lorbay (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice Lenny Very nice

Lin


----------



## Lenny (Apr 13, 2011)

Ruby pen turning said:


> I really like the green/orange pen. Does that orange go through to the other side? if so that would be really cool.


 

That one when I did the cast it was getting cold so I put a clamp on light in front of the first part of the mix .... and then got busy with something else .... It started to set up fast after that  ...
So, in answer to your question, NO it doesn't (unfortunately) go through the other side.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 13, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> Lenny, you are beginning to make me jealous with your casts. It's warming up, here in Indiana and everyone I've done recently has gotten away from me. Last one had more holes than cheese!:crying: Those look good!


 

Do you warm your resin in hot water (from the tap) as you mix it? I fill an old dishpan and hold my cups in it while I stir. I read that tip from several here and while it's not an ultrasonic it does seem to help quite a bit .... you can see the air bubbles float to the top as you gently stir.


----------



## dgelnett (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree the purple is fantastic. Write that mixture ration down for future use.


----------



## simomatra (Apr 13, 2011)

Lovely work Lenny


----------

